# I'm a cat tree



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought you had a blanket over your lap!

Mine like to help me type and chew my fingers while I "mouse".


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think they need some momma time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are so cute. Mine do that at night when I am trying to go to sleep.


----------

